# Booze Shop In RAK - Will Deliver....



## Andy Capp

Just thought I'd share this with you. 

I got this e-mail the other day, good prices, delivery to your door, cash on delivery too.

What more can you want....



> Dear Centaurus customer,
> 
> What about getting all your favourite bubbly drinks Beer, Wines, Sparklings and Champagnes 30% cheaper than in Dubai and not having a quantity limit with unique services for Christmas???
> 
> Christmas is coming very soon and we would like to make sure your order gets to you in time this is why we recommend that you place your orders before the 15th so that we can guarantee that you will have your order ready for the big event.
> 
> We are Also preparing For this christmas , Special christmas Baskets to offer as a corporate gift or to freinds and family.
> 
> In the idea of constantly improving our services and relations towards yourselves we are glad to announce the launch of a new website!!!!!!
> 
> You will find all your favourite drinks available and also a larger choice of products which we are in the process of offering.
> 
> We have corrected mistakes that were occurring with the current site to maximize your usage and comfort and also you will discover different advantages that were not available till today.
> 
> We will ask of you to register yourselves again (if you were registered on the old website) to the new website has different options will be offered to you which were not available from the current website.
> 
> Also join our news letter were we will give you great information about the latest trends and the next big wines you must not pass and also to receive our latest offers and updates!
> 
> We will be making special offers on a more regular basis and also new products will be put upfront.
> 
> Follow the link to visit our new website and register with us: centaurusint and as a welcome gift enter the code 555 in the code line to be part of the private group with special advantages and also when you place your order you will directly get a gift from me.
> 
> The team of Centaurus international is looking forward to ear from you and if you have any questions please refer to the following staff members:
> For all questions concerning large events, our shop and line of products please contact:
> Mr. Albert operation manager Mob:050-6549920 Christina Mob: 050-5594372
> For all questions concerning our services and sales order please contact:
> M. Christina Sales executive Mob: 050-5594372
> For all questions, comments or suggestions regarding the website please contact:
> Mr. Mathieu Marketing Manager Email : [email protected]
> With our best regards,
> 
> The CENTAURUS Team


I used to use these guys when I lived in Dubai, but now I have my very own wine shop in Ajman selling 1978 Petrus at AED30,000 a bottle I don't need them.

The fact that they also have some great Merlot at AED20 is even handier....


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> but now I have my very own wine shop in Ajman selling 1978 Petrus at AED30,000 a bottle I don't need them.
> 
> The fact that they also have some great Merlot at AED20 is even handier....


YUP! I also go there dude, it's beside that little alcohol shack right? Great place / Great stuff @ a great price 

-Joey


----------



## happyhour

*Alcohol delivery company?*

Is there a company that will deliver your order of alcohol? My husband seems to think so. Centurion ring any bells??? He even thinks they will collect and deliver from Barracuda. Anyone advise?

Regards

Happyhour


----------



## SPT1108

I have no idea but it sounds brilliant, if a little lazy! I presume you still need a license to buy it from them though?
Stew


----------



## luzlou

During December 2008 there were a few posts regarding your enquiry. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## luzlou

Search Andy Capps posts, dated 29 Nov. All details are there, place called Centaurus in RAK


----------



## Elphaba

Yes that company will deliver and I think the minimum order is Dhs 1,000.

Note however that you still require an alcohol licence to keep alcohol in your home.

-


----------



## SPT1108

They require an order os 1500 Dhs now and also charge 200Dhs for delivery.


----------



## happyhour

SPT1108 said:


> They require an order os 1500 Dhs now and also charge 200Dhs for delivery.


Bargain! Husband only has one day off a week and we don't want to spend it at Barracuda!

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## natXPS

Hi there Andy, I stumbled across your post via google. I am trying to order from centaurus but they require a refferal name for security reasons. Is there any chance I can use your name for this? Thanks, Natalie


----------



## Elphaba

I would just like to remind posters that even if you are purchasing alcohol from a different emirates the law says that you should have an alcohol licence to store and consume it in your home.

-


----------



## natXPS

Elphaba said:


> I would just like to remind posters that even if you are purchasing alcohol from a different emirates the law says that you should have an alcohol licence to store and consume it in your home.
> 
> -


Yes understood, we do have one.


----------



## Local

This doesn't seem legal... Anyone have an idea if it is or isn't?


----------



## Elphaba

Local said:


> This doesn't seem legal... Anyone have an idea if it is or isn't?


It is a legally registered company and provided the user has a valid alcohol licence they may use the service.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Post a further 3 times and I'll give you the name to use via PM....


----------



## natXPS

Ok thanks!


----------



## Local

Elphaba said:


> It is a legally registered company and provided the user has a valid alcohol licence they may use the service.
> 
> -


That doesn't make it legal though (I think). 

I think for this to be legal, the registered company needs to have a retail license in Dubai (it is accepting cash at the door), and this retail license would logically depend on Dubai allowing the transport and sale of alcohol from RAK to Dubai, which would subsequently depend on Ras Al Khaimah (easy) and Sharjah's (IMPORSSIBLE) approval of the arrangement. There is no way to go from RAK to DXB without passing through Sharjah.

I don't have any legal background but I'll check with someone from the authorities and let you guys know, wouldn't want anyone to get into trouble because of something like this.


----------



## natXPS

I suppose the real question is whether it is legal to use the service, i.e. accept delivery to your door as opposed to whether the service itself is legal - that is for the owners and operators of the business to do due diligence on.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Well I guess if you pay for it by card over the phone it should take away anyones concern about legality although for me part of the attraction of the booze run is the alladins cave of alcohol to browse through when you get there!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do you really want to give a card over the phone?? Maybe I am just paranoid. I dont want my card taken anywhere I cant see it as I have had a bad experience where I was 'taken' for quite a bit (even if the bank did give it back, its so scary).


----------



## bob_88

*centaurus international delivery*



Andy Capp said:


> Post a further 3 times and I'll give you the name to use via PM....


hey andy i also came across this post on google, i was wondering if you could do the same and give me a refferal name as well? you'd be doing a huge favour thank!


----------



## rambone05

Local said:


> That doesn't make it legal though (I think).
> 
> I think for this to be legal, the registered company needs to have a retail license in Dubai (it is accepting cash at the door), and this retail license would logically depend on Dubai allowing the transport and sale of alcohol from RAK to Dubai, which would subsequently depend on Ras Al Khaimah (easy) and Sharjah's (IMPORSSIBLE) approval of the arrangement. There is no way to go from RAK to DXB without passing through Sharjah.
> 
> I don't have any legal background but I'll check with someone from the authorities and let you guys know, wouldn't want anyone to get into trouble because of something like this.


So did you ever find out if it was legal or not? also how does one get an alcohol license?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Just go along to any bottle shop and the`y`ll give you a form that spells it all out, While you`re there you can ask someone in the shop who has one if they`ll buy some booze for you if you give them the cash.


----------



## stewart

Andy Capp said:


> Just thought I'd share this with you.
> 
> I got this e-mail the other day, good prices, delivery to your door, cash on delivery too.
> 
> 
> Probably the most useful post you have done for a while AC
> 
> :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

Its been months Stewie.. that isnt saying much for Andy!

With the 1500 min tag, one must order a whole lot of alcohol to get to that point or pool with a neighbor or something. The drive out to Baracuda really isnt far and is a nice enough drive especially since they opened the highway that bypasses over most of sharjah.


----------



## Andy Capp

stewart said:


> Andy Capp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share this with you.
> 
> I got this e-mail the other day, good prices, delivery to your door, cash on delivery too.
> 
> 
> Probably the most useful post you have done for a while AC
> 
> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on, that was best part of a year ago!
> 
> And no, it's cash on delivery....
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> Its been months Stewie.. that isnt saying much for Andy!
> 
> With the 1500 min tag, one must order a whole lot of alcohol to get to that point or pool with a neighbor or something. The drive out to Baracuda really isnt far and is a nice enough drive especially since they opened the highway that bypasses over most of sharjah.


Is 1500 the minimum now? I blame the credit crunch!


----------



## Jynxgirl

It was 1500 when I jumped in on a group buy a few weeks ago  But then, they prob heard american voices and it magically went to 1500


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> With the 1500 min tag, one must order a whole lot of alcohol .
> 
> Thats not a real lot of alcohol


----------



## Mr Rossi

Jynxgirl said:


> It was 1500 when I jumped in on a group buy a few weeks ago  But then, they prob heard american voices and it magically went to 1500


No, they told me 1500 when I first enquired also they don't cover everywhere in Dubai too.


----------



## Treefungus

*Liquor License*



Mr Rossi said:


> No, they told me 1500 when I first enquired also they don't cover everywhere in Dubai too.


Hi

I was wondering if anyone knows if we need liquor license to buy or consume alcohol in RAK. I have never been asked for license. Does this apply to both shops and Hotels? Just curious if anyone knows.


----------



## Andy Capp

The liquor license is for Dubai only, they don't exist in other Emirates - basically it's a tax on booze!


----------



## apexjay

Hi All,
Could somebody let me know the contact number and details of the shop that delivers?
Thanks a bunch..!


----------



## apexjay

Andy Capp said:


> Post a further 3 times and I'll give you the name to use via PM....


Hey Andy,
Would be thankful if you could help me out with the referral name and contact details of the shop.

Really appreciate all the help.


----------



## rsinner

a simple search http://www.google.ae/search?q=Centa...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a threw up this result http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/13610-booze-shop-rak-will-deliver.html


----------



## apexjay

rsinner said:


> a simple search Centaurus site:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/ - ??? Google? threw up this result http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/13610-booze-shop-rak-will-deliver.html


Ohh Thanks! I saw that thread but someone also mentioned that they wont deliver without a referral. Hence my post.


----------



## furryboots

apexjay said:


> Hi All,
> Could somebody let me know the contact number and details of the shop that delivers?
> Thanks a bunch..!


I don't have the number but they are called Centaur

Hope this helps.


----------



## jagatr

How does one go about getting an alcohol licence?
I've been told its illegal to even buy a drink in a bar unless you have one...

Is that true?


----------



## Jynxgirl

jagatr said:


> How does one go about getting an alcohol licence?
> I've been told its illegal to even buy a drink in a bar unless you have one...
> 
> Is that true?



True. Not an issue, until there is an issue of some other sort usually. Then that always is drug out about the alcohol license.


----------



## md000

The National had an article recently about enforcement of the alcohol license:

Liquor licence laws won't trigger arrests, police say - The National

With that said, you shouldn't rely on the news for official word. My general experience (I don't have a license) is that - if you do something wrong (aside from drinking) or file an offense about someone else doing something wrong - and you've been drinking or admit to drinking without a license - they will arrest you.

So, basically put: 

1) Never admit to drinking. No matter what. but don't lie. Just don't answer the question.
2) Never be involved in any other activities that might cause the police to be there while you have been drinking. 
3) Never go to the police about an offense committed against you while you have been drinking (rape, assault, burglary, grabass, or anything the taxi driver says/does). 

The same goes for drug consumption, even outside the country.

While the system has no clear rules, you don't want to end up like this young German woman:

gulfnews : Stewardess in tears of joy after being freed on bail


----------



## jagatr

md000 said:


> The National had an article recently about enforcement of the alcohol license:
> 
> Liquor licence laws won't trigger arrests, police say - The National
> 
> With that said, you shouldn't rely on the news for official word. My general experience (I don't have a license) is that - if you do something wrong (aside from drinking) or file an offense about someone else doing something wrong - and you've been drinking or admit to drinking without a license - they will arrest you.
> 
> So, basically put:
> 
> 1) Never admit to drinking. No matter what. but don't lie. Just don't answer the question.
> 2) Never be involved in any other activities that might cause the police to be there while you have been drinking.
> 3) Never go to the police about an offense committed against you while you have been drinking (rape, assault, burglary, grabass, or anything the taxi driver says/does).
> 
> The same goes for drug consumption, even outside the country.
> 
> While the system has no clear rules, you don't want to end up like this young German woman:
> 
> gulfnews : Stewardess in tears of joy after being freed on bail


Whoa! Thats a bit scary.

And thank you for the info - very helpful!


----------



## apexjay

SOS!! I am looking for a kind soul who would provide me reference to the Centaur place so that I could ask for delivery. I was hoping to apply for my liquor license asap until the MMI person told me tht the turnaround time is more than a month now. *sigh*


----------



## Mr Rossi

apexjay said:


> until the MMI person told me tht the turnaround time is more than a month now. *sigh*


You can use the receipt for your licence at the shop you registered at until it comes in.


----------



## pamela0810

.....or stay away from liquor for a month.

Really, is it that difficult??!


----------



## apexjay

Mr Rossi said:


> You can use the receipt for your licence at the shop you registered at until it comes in.


Oh..! Are you sure? Because I remember that I had read something similar on one of these threads but when I asked that question to the MMI person, they said I cant buy till I get the license. (I am currently communicating with the Sh Zayed Road MMI)


----------



## apexjay

pamela0810 said:


> .....or stay away from liquor for a month.
> 
> Really, is it that difficult??!


Erm.. not tht difficult but I would like to avoid tht situation for sure. For the sake of increasing consumer spending and GDP!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Then take a drive out to ajman or barracuda...


----------



## Felixtoo2

Or talk to the guys at Ibn Battuta, they are very helpful!


----------



## md000

Or you can also visit Al Hamra Cellar in Al Hamra, RAK


----------



## DubaiATC

While the system has no clear rules, you don't want to end up like this young German woman:

gulfnews : Stewardess in tears of joy after being freed on bail

And that's why our parents (or grandparents) told us: *"Don't accept candy from strangers"*


----------



## Michael_expat

Hey Andy, good evening.

It is possible that you can give me your address, too, in order to order someting at Centaurus?

Because I have already make an order but Mr. Fabien (I don't know if he is the boss) say it is impossible withour referrals.

Well, I would be really glad if you can help me.

Thank you.

Rgds,

Michael


----------



## Andy Capp

Michael_expat said:


> Hey Andy, good evening.
> 
> It is possible that you can give me your address, too, in order to order someting at Centaurus?
> 
> Because I have already make an order but Mr. Fabien (I don't know if he is the boss) say it is impossible withour referrals.
> 
> Well, I would be really glad if you can help me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Michael


Of course 'll give you my address

Villa:- 1945
Street:- Who won the war anyway
Country:- Yep it was us...


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Of course 'll give you my address
> 
> Villa:- 1945
> Street:- Who won the war anyway
> Country:- Yep it was us...


You still stuck in the 19th Century Andy?


----------



## Shockmo

I would be very grateful if someone would PM to me a referral name for the centaur service ....i believe this is my 5th post ....I'll owe you a dinner and you can take me up on it.


----------



## Shockmo

Now to find where the PMs are ....lol


----------



## jojo

Shockmo said:


> I would be very grateful if someone would PM to me a referral name for the centaur service ....i believe this is my 5th post ....I'll owe you a dinner and you can take me up on it.



You have to post 5 "good" posts to avail the PM facility. You could just google Centaur Service ?????

Jo xxx


----------



## Shockmo

jojo said:


> You have to post 5 "good" posts to avail the PM facility. You could just google Centaur Service ?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I did google and went to the site. However, to set up an account with them you must provide a "referral name". I'm guessing that is someone who is a current or past customer. Requesting a referral in this instance doesn't mean a link to the website.


----------



## jojo

Shockmo said:


> I did google and went to the site. However, to set up an account with them you must provide a "referral name". I'm guessing that is someone who is a current or past customer. Requesting a referral in this instance doesn't mean a link to the website.


 I assume a referral should be the name and details of someone who knows you??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Shockmo

jojo said:


> I assume a referral should be the name and details of someone who knows you???
> 
> Jo xxx


I would think so. Where better to get to know people, enjoy, and contribute to the UAE than this great expat forum.


----------



## Shockmo

Made the trek to Barracuda today. Really not that big of a deal ...but ........OMG WILD CAMELS!!!!!!


----------



## Armen

Barracuda is the answer noneed for referrals


----------



## Shockmo

This bugged me for a while so here is your answer.....went to barracuda...it's no big deal..many people there with shopping carts full of the good stuff..everyone is very nice...doesn't take long to drive there...take the 611 bypass for easy driving and don't let your heart be troubled...have lunch at Panino's outside on the balcony ...lovely experience.


----------



## jagatr

I sort of like the idea of home delivery - I'd like a reference too, please!


----------

